#  Alternativmedizin >   Preiselbeersaft und was noch ? >

## Teany

Kann mir wer Mittel nennen, (außer Preiselbeersaft, den trinke ich schon)  welche ich noch nehmen kann. 
Zu folgendem Problem. 
Ich habe ungefähr aller 3 - 4 Monate Blut im Urin (von der Monatsblutung kommt es nicht, habe keine mehr). 
Ansonsten war der ganze Urin rot (richtig sichtbar das es Blut ist ). 
Vorigen Sonntag und am Freitag hatte ich sehr trüben,  rötlichen oder gelben Urin mit sichtbaren Blufäden bzw. Blutflocken darin. 
Schmerzen oder Brennen habe ich nicht, auch sonst nicht.  
Zum  Arzt möchte ich nicht gehen, weil es eh nichts bringt. Ich auch mit Ärzten nicht klar komme. Daher nur im höchsten Notfall hin gehe.   
Daher, wer kann mir was raten.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Teany,  
Sie können natürlich das gesamte Spektrum der Placebo-Heilerei abarbeiten. Das kostet zwar ein bißchen und bringt in Ihrem Fall überhaupt nichts, erspart Ihnen vorläufig noch den Kontakt mit Ärzten. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es besser, wenn Sie sich entspannt zurücklegen und bei einem Gläschen Cranberry-Saft warten, bis Sie zum Notfall werden.  
In der Zwischenzeit lesen Sie einfach mal den Link zur *Hämaturie*...

----------


## Teany

> Hallo Teany,  
> Sie können natürlich das gesamte Spektrum der Placebo-Heilerei abarbeiten...

 Ja, bitte um Vorschläge.... darum frage ich ja hier.    

> erspart Ihnen vorläufig noch den Kontakt mit Ärzten....

 Na ich hoffe das es nicht nur vorläufig ist. 
Ich war vor 2 Jahren bereits beim Urologen, habe ihr auch das wegen dem ständig wieder kommendem Blut gesagt.  
Sie meinte dann zu mir " urologisch alles in Ordnung"    

> Wahrscheinlich ist es besser, wenn Sie sich entspannt zurücklegen und bei einem Gläschen Cranberry-Saft warten ....

 Warum so ironisch ? Tue ich doch bereits.    

> In der Zwischenzeit lesen Sie einfach mal den Link zur ....

 Hab ich gemacht, da lese ich raus, dass es echt nicht schlimm ist und ich auch noch nicht zum Arzt muss.  
Zumal wie ich schon schrieb, ich keine anderen Beschwerden habe.   
Ich hoffe, dass mir noch ein paar andere Antworten geschrieben werden. Gern auch per PN.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Teany,  
sagen wir es mal deutlich: Es gibt* keine* *alternativheilerische Therapie*, die Sie in Ihrem Fall sinnvoll anwenden können; zumal *die Ursache der Blutbeimengungen im Urin nicht bekannt ist*.  
Sie selbst gehen offenbar von einer bakteriellen Besiedelung der Blase aus, sonst würde das Trinken von Preiselbeersaft keinen Sinn haben. Allerdings scheint die Maßnahme nur beschränkt erfolgreich zu sein.  
Eine zwei jahre zurückliegende Diagnose eines Urologen mag vor zwei jahren korrekt gewesen sein, mittlerweile könnte sich durch eine unzureichende Selbstbehandlung ein ganz anderes Krankheitsbild entwickelt haben.  
Eine vernünftige Entscheidung wäre also, eine gesicherte Diagnose einzuholen, erst dann läßt sich überhaupt über eine Therapie nachdenken.   
Da Sie aber offenbar der Meinung sind, es sei sinnvoller, Ihre Ärztephobie zu pflegen, kann man Ihnen halt nur raten, solange zu warten, bis der Notarzt helfen muss.

----------


## Teany

> Hallo Teany,  
> sagen wir es mal deutlich: Es gibt keine alternativheilerische Therapie, .

 Ja, okay, wenn Sie keine wissen, bedeutet es ja noch lange nicht, dass wer anders auch keine Idee hat.  
Vielleicht habe ich ja meine Frage auch etwas falsch formuliert, daher mal anders gefragt. (zumindest stelle ich die Frage noch mal an die anderen User).  *Frage: Was außer Preiselbeersaft (welchen Tee usw. .... ) würdet ihr als Alternativ"behandlung" /Vorbeugung, oder einfach allgemein.... nehmen ?*    

> Sie selbst gehen offenbar von einer bakteriellen Besiedelung der Blase aus, sonst würde das Trinken von Preiselbeersaft keinen Sinn haben. .

 NEIN , gehe ich nicht. 
Das ich Preiselbeeren/Cranberries Saft oder als Beeren esse/trinke, habe ich nur erwähnt, damit mir gar nicht erst dieser Vorschlag gemacht werden muss. Ich esse sehr gern (saure/herbe Beeren. z.B. auch Johannisbeeren...)daher stehen Preiselbeeren/Cranberries als Lebensmittel auf meinem normalen Speiseplan.  
Ansonsten denke ich an gar nichts bestimmtes. Am ehesten noch an abgehende Nierensteine. Bzw. mache mir darüber gar keine Gedanken.     

> Eine vernünftige Entscheidung wäre also, eine gesicherte Diagnose einzuholen, erst dann läßt sich überhaupt über eine Therapie nachdenken. 
> Da Sie aber offenbar der Meinung sind, es sei sinnvoller, Ihre Ärztephobie zu pflegen, kann man Ihnen halt nur raten, solange zu warten, bis der Notarzt helfen muss.

 Ich schreibe die Frage aber doch nicht umsonst hier bei Alternativmedizin. Das hat auch nichts mit Ärztephobie zu tun. 
Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich außer dem Blut keine anderen Beschwerden habe. Ich schrieb auch, dass dieses Blut nicht ständig, sondern nur aller 3-4 Monate mal für einen Tag, oder auch nur für paar Urinabgaben vorhanden ist.  
Daher nehme ich an, wird es gar nicht immer im Urin nachweisbar sein.  
Daher so formuliert: für mich persönlich hat dies noch keinen Krankheitswert, bzw. es ist ja kein Leiden vorhanden.  
Und daher ist es auch für mich sinnlos, mich zu Ärzten zu begeben, zumal wir alle wissen, welche oberflächigen Untersuchungen eh gemacht werden.  
Wie ich bereits auch schrieb, es ja schon mal vor 2 Jahren versucht habe. (damals wurde ich von der Ärztin auch zimelich runter gemacht weil ich wegen nichts gekommen war. ) 
Und auf der anderen Seite würde ich jetzt in dem "Zustand", also mit *ohne* Krankheitswert für mich und *ohne* Leiden auch bei einer Diagnose keine Medikamente nehmen oder Therapie machen. 
Es gibt nämlich echt noch Menschen (ich zähle mich dazu) die nicht bei jedem fehlgeleiteten Pups zum Arzt rennen und nach einer Therapie schreien. 
Und ja, ob mit oder ohne Vorschlägen was ich noch an Alternativmitteln selbst nehmen kann, ich werde noch abwarten. 
Weil ich auch gar keinen Grund sehe, etwas unternehmen zu müssen, bzw. mir ist auch meine freie Zeit, um diese in Arztpraxen zu verbringen (wenn wahrscheinlich eh nichts bei raus kommt ) zu schade.  
Wenn ich mal den Eindruck habe, dass ich zum Arzt muss, werde ich es tun, bzw. den Notarzt rufen. 
Bis dahin ist noch Zeit , bzw. kommt Zeit , kommt Rat.  
Wenn ich eine Antwort bräuchte, die mir sagt, das ich zum Arzt muss, hätte ich die Frage nicht hier in diesem Unterforum gestellt.

----------


## katzograph

Halo Teany, 
ist es denn wirklich Blut, was da den Urin rot färbt? Der Verzehr von Rhabarber oder auch von Roten Beeten kann schon mal den Urin für kurze Zeit rot färben. Ist es wirklich Blut, können sich dahinter jede Menge Krankheiten verbergen. Nur als Beispiel :
die Auslöser können sein, Bakterien (am häufigsten), Viren oder Pilze. Auch verschiedene Erkrankungen der Nieren und/oder Blase können Schuld sein. Solange das nicht geklärt ist, kann man schlecht eine Empfehlung geben. Selbst eingefleischte Homöopaten empfehlen meist, vor ihrer Behandlung durch einen Arzt die Ursache abklären zu lassen.
So gesehen ist die Empfehlung von pianoman eigentlich ohne Alternative.
Ansonsten dürfte alles , was die Blase unterstützt, kaum falsch sein. Es gibt im Handel jede Menge Blasenteees und andere Mittel. Ich würde da einen Apotheker empfehlen lassen, was er für sinnvoll hält. Aber ich fürchte, auch er wird vorher einen Arztbesuch für sinnvoll halten.  
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Teany, 
mich würde interessieren wie viel du am Tag trinkst? Wenn dein Urin mal rötlich verfärbt ist, könnte es sein, dass zu wenig getrunken wurde. Jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.
Wenn dein Urin mal wieder rot ist, würde ich eine Probe deinem Arzt übergeben, der diesen dann untersuchen wird. 
Was die Urologin angeht, die würde ich nicht noch einmal aufsuchen, sondern zu einem anderen Urologen gehen, denn kein Patient muss sich von einem Arzt forsch behandeln lassen.
Dass du dorthin gegangen bist, hatte einen guten Grund, der auf jeden Fall ernst genommen werden sollte. 
Cranberriesaft wird auch vorbeugend zum Ansäuern des Urins eingenommen, weshalb das auf gar keinen Fall falsch wäre. Außer, dass du viel trinken musst, Tee und Wasser, und ein Gang zur Urinkontrolle beim Arzt, kann ich dir leider auch keine weiteren Alternativen vorschlagen.
Eventuell sollte die Blase mal gespiegelt werden.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Teany,  
bevor ich mich aus dem Thread zurückziehe:  
Sie zitieren mich mit dem Satz: "Es gibt keine alternativheilerische Therapie, ", vergessen aber den Halbsatz danach, der da lautet ..."die Sie in Ihrem Fall sinnvoll anwenden können." 
Insoweit ist Ihre Antwort   

> Ja, okay, wenn Sie keine wissen, bedeutet es ja noch lange nicht, dass wer anders auch keine Idee hat.

 ein wenig unpassend.  
Sie haben kein psychosomatisches,  sondern ein organisches-funktionales Problem, welches sich mit Placebo-Therapien nicht bewältigen lässt. Deshalb komme ich auch gar nicht erst auf die Idee, Sie darauf hinzuweisen, dass bei Homöopathens bei Blutungen aus den Harnwegen gerne Natrium Nitricium oder Arnica in irgendwelchen absurden Potenzen - gegen jede Vernunft -  verwendet wird.  
Weiter schreiben Sie:    

> Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich außer dem Blut keine anderen Beschwerden  habe. Ich schrieb auch, dass dieses Blut nicht ständig, sondern nur  aller 3-4 Monate mal für einen Tag, oder auch nur für paar Urinabgaben  vorhanden ist.  
> Daher nehme ich an, wird es gar nicht immer im Urin nachweisbar sein.  
> Daher so formuliert: für mich persönlich hat dies noch keinen Krankheitswert, bzw. es ist ja kein Leiden vorhanden.

 Warum fragen Sie dann eigentlich nach einem Mittel ?  
Aber davon abgesehen, in der Urologie existiert, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, der Lehrsatz: *
Eine Makrohämaturie (sichtbares Blut im Urin) gehört grundsätzlich urologisch abgeklärt. * In diesem Zusammenhang ist die u.a. die Frage zu beantworten, ob es sich um eine *"symptomlose"* d.h. ohne andere Krankheitssymptome erscheinende Hämaturie handelt,  oder ob diese nur Teil eines Krankheitsgeschehen ist.  
Symptomlose Hämaturien können auf alles mögliche hinweisen, auch auf schwerwiegende Erkrankungen wie Blutgerinnungsstörungen, Karzinome oder Tuberkulose des Urogenital-Trakts. 
Um solche Erkrankungen auszuschließen, landen wir wieder bei dem o.g. Lehrsatz:     *Eine Makrohämaturie (sichtbares Blut im Urin) gehört grundsätzlich urologisch abgeklärt.*   

> Und daher ist es auch für mich sinnlos, mich zu Ärzten zu begeben, zumal  *wir alle wissen*, welche oberflächigen Untersuchungen eh gemacht werden.

 Welch´differenzierte Sicht der Dinge...    

> Wenn ich eine Antwort bräuchte, die mir sagt, das ich zum Arzt muss,  hätte ich die Frage nicht hier in diesem Unterforum gestellt.

 Tja, auch die Alternativheilerei hat ihre Grenzen.

----------


## Teany

> Halo Teany, 
> ist es denn wirklich Blut, was da den Urin rot färbt? Der Verzehr von Rhabarber oder auch von Roten Beeten kann schon mal den Urin für kurze Zeit rot färben.

 Diesmal waren im Urin noch zusätzlich blutige Flocken /Fäden die schon als richtiges Blut erkennbar waren. Ob der rot aussehnde Urin (sieht aus als wenn man Kirschkompotwasser hat) wirklich Blut ist, kann ich nicht sagen , würde aber denken ja, da das Papier beim abwischen auch wie verdünntes Blut aussah.  
Rhabarber oder auch von Roten Beeten habe ich nicht gegessen, esse ich auch allgemein sehr selten.  
Aber ich habe am Tag zu vor sehr viel pflanzliche Eiweiße gegessen (Tofu, Algen, Pilze.... ) sowie auch noch viele ausländische Gewürze. 
Ob ich die anderen Male auch Soja und Co gegessen habe, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen.

----------


## Teany

> mich würde interessieren wie viel du am Tag trinkst? .

 Nach Durst, aber schon mindestens 3 bis 5 Liter am Tag. Nur Leitungswasser oder Tee.

----------


## Teany

@Pianoman;81337 
ich glaube ich habe mich sehr blöd ausgedrückt um was es mir geht. 
ich will auch mal gleich vorweg sagen, ich habe hier im Forum Alternativmedizin vorher noch nichts gelesen gehabt. Weiß daher nicht, welche Richtung wer vertritt.
Ich weiß bei Ihnen auch nicht, wer sie ind. Da sie mich mit Sie angeredet haben, vermute ich einen schulmedizinischen Arzt. (weil allgemeine Anrede in Foren das Du ist. ) meist nehmen aber Ärzte das Sie.  
Ich weiß jetzt leider auch nicht, ob hier nur Heilpraktiker als Alternativmedin gelten. 
Daher kann jetzt sein, ich bin hier mit meiner Frage eigentlich falsch. Dann sorry. 
Für mich bedeutet Alternativmedizin auch *Omas Hausmittel.* Und darum geht es mir.  
Hausmittel sind für mich z.B. Honig , oder Zwiebelsaft bei Erkältung/Husten. Wadenwickel bei Fieber.....  
Daher ich suche Hausmittel, die noch natürlich sind, wie eben Preiselbeere, die es noch so in der antürlichen Form gibt. Nicht irgendwas in Pillenform.      

> Sie zitieren mich mit dem Satz: "Es gibt keine alternativheilerische Therapie, ", vergessen aber den Halbsatz danach, der da lautet ..."die Sie in Ihrem Fall sinnvoll anwenden können.".

 Dann ergänze ich : Ich suche ja auch gar keine Therapie. SONDERN einfach nur ein Hausmittel, dass man eben nehmen kann, weil man davon vielleicht auch gleich satt wird. Es muss nicht wirklich helfen, sondern nur den Zweck erfüllen, das Gefühl zu haben, ewtas Gutes für sich getan zu haben.     

> Sie haben kein psychosomatisches, sondern ein organisches-funktionales Problem, welches sich mit Placebo-Therapien nicht bewältigen lässt.".

  Das wissen Sie aber doch gar nicht. Als ich vor zwei Jahren bei der Urologin war, hat die mich voll in die Psychoschiene gepackt.   

> dass bei Homöopathens bei Blutungen aus den Harnwegen gerne Natrium Nitricium oder Arnica in irgendwelchen absurden Potenzen - gegen jede Vernunft - verwendet wird. 
> .".

 Okay, danke, ich werde mich dazu belesen und dann überlegen, ob ich es ausprobiere.    

> Warum fragen Sie dann eigentlich nach einem Mittel ? 
> .".

 Gute Frage, kann ich auch erklären: 
Ich habe diese Blut schon sehr viele Jahre. Als es das erste mal da war, bin ich natürlich sehr erschrocken und auch zum Hausarzt gegangen. Der hat mir (ohne Untersuchung ) ein Antibiotika verschrieben (welches ich in Müll tat)  
Da ich wie ich schon schrieb, keine Schmerzen habe, auch kein Brennen, oder anderes, habe ich mich im Laufe der Jahre daran gewöhnt. Ich leide in dem Fall also nicht.  Und wenn ich nicht unter einem Symptom leide, dann hat das für mich noch keinen Krankheitswert. Und ich keine Lust meine Zeit beim Arzt zu vergeuden.  
Es gibt so viel was an uns Menschen nicht ganz der Norm entspricht. Ja, okay, manche rennen mit jedem Pickel zum Arzt.
Aber ich bin nicht so der Typ, der schon zum Arzt geht, wens noch gar nicht notwendig ist. Ich bin der Meinung , durch zu viel Arztgänge wird man erst krank gemacht und dann beginnt erst der Leidensweg. 
Ich will mir den Leidensweg (gemacht durch Arztgänge und Untersuchungen)  so lange wie möglich aufschieben und erst dann , wenn eine Krankheit echt da ist (bzw. mich belastet) zum Arzt gehen. 
Meine Erfahrung, vorher sind die Ärzte ja eh nicht in der Lage was zu finden und zu helfen. 
Daher finde ich, muss ich nicht jetzt schon suchen lassen, sondern kann warten, bis die Krankheit (falls es überhaupt dazu kommt) richtig vorhanden ist.  
Achso, ja, die Frage wegen dem Mittel. 
Wahrscheinlich weil ich ein ganz normaler Mnesch bin und die Mode mitmachen will, etwas dagegen zu tun, wenn im Körper was nicht ganz der Norm entspricht. 
Und weil ich dazu keine Medikamente oder Ärzte nehmen mag, blieben mir eben nur die Hausmittel übrig. 
Ob die dabei helfen ist egal. Ärzte und Medikamente helfen ja auch oft nicht. 
Besser kann ich mich nicht erklären.    

> Symptomlose Hämaturien können auf alles mögliche hinweisen, auch auf schwerwiegende Erkrankungen wie Blutgerinnungsstörungen, Karzinome oder Tuberkulose des Urogenital-Trakts. 
> Um solche Erkrankungen auszuschließen, landen wir wieder bei dem o.g. Lehrsatz:   *Eine Makrohämaturie (sichtbares Blut im Urin) gehört grundsätzlich urologisch abgeklärt.*

 Ja,okay, ich habe das schon verstanden, ich merke auch, dass Sie mich unbedingt zum Arzt schicken wollen.  
Wenn ich denke der Zeitpunkt ist gekommen, dann werde ich auch gehen. Vorher nicht.  
Und bis dahin trinke ich meinen Preiselbeersaft.   
Ich glaube ich habe sehr gut beschrieben um was es mir geht. Wenn noch wer ein Hausmittel weiß, dann darf er es mir sehr gern sagen.  
Ich lese auf alle Fälle hier im Thread nach, aber Antworten werde ich dann wohl nicht mehr.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
mh.. oftmals sind die Arztgänge, die man voraus schiebt, weil man nicht leidet, aber zu spät. Zum Beispiel beim Thema Krebs.

----------


## spokes

> Ich will mir den Leidensweg (gemacht durch Arztgänge und Untersuchungen)  so lange wie möglich aufschieben und erst dann , wenn eine Krankheit echt da ist (bzw. mich belastet) zum Arzt gehen.

  das dachte ein Bekannter auch... Jetzt hat er die Diagnose Krebs im Endstadium mit sehr vielen Metastasen bekommen. Er hat vorher auch nicht viel gespürt und meinte, er wäre nicht krank.... Nur so mal als kleiner Denkanstoß...

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Teany,
ich würde auch vorschlagen, dass du das mal abklären lässt. Das muss kein Leidensweg sein. Und am besten bei einem anderen Urologen. Es ist ein Symptom da, das zwar für dich keinen Krankheitswert hat, aber trotzdem auf etwas hinweisen kann. Lieber einmal zuviel nachgeschaut als einmal zu wenig.
Man verwendet bei Blaseninfektionen gerne Cranberrysaft, das kenne ich von einem Patienten, der durch seinen Dauerkatheter oft Schwierigkeiten hatte und resistent gegen die meisten Antibiotika ist. Wenn du, wie du meinst, keine bakterielle Infektion hast, hab ich leider auch keine Idee, was du machen könntest.

----------


## nux vomica

hi teany,
kann deine abneigung gegen die praktiken MANCHER aerzte voll und ganz verstehen-geht mir auch so.ABER-du kannst  doch nicht die gesamte ärzteschaft für das fehlverhalten einzelner kollegen verurteilen!! es gibt  gott sei  dank noch genug verantwortungsvolle mediziner. eine makrohämaturie muss UNBEDINGT  urologisch abgeklärt werden-wie  dir die  anderen user schon geraten haben!!!!
aber  ein hausmittelchen habe doch auch noch  für dich:
teemischung-goldrute, zinnkraut, brennessel, löwenzahn,birke kalt ansetzen- einige std ziehen lassen, mit kochendem wasser überbrühen.tgl 3 tassen trinken. mit honig süßen.
lg

----------

